

Ask HN: What do you use to track consulting hours? - geuis

What systems or tools do you use to track your hours when working? I would personally love to have a local app that syncs to dropbox so I could use it on multiple machines I work from. I'm leery of buying random apps on the App Store so would love to see some recommendations.
======
landyman
I've used Toggl (<http://www.toggl.com/>) and Harvest
(<http://www.getharvest.com/>). I like them both, though they are not local
apps. But, you can use them on any of the multiple machines you use.

------
dylanhassinger
Freckle. It's my very favorite web app in the whole world, simply beautiful
and fun!

<http://letsfreckle.com/>

